# تنبيها على الأدنى



## makala

ما معنى "تنبيها على الأدنى" في هذا السياق؟

لهذا قال تعالى: ما أصابك من حسنة فمن الله وما أصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك

فخص النبي بالخطاب تنبيها على الأدنى ولم يخرجه في صورة العموم لئلا يتوهم متوهم أنه عام مخصوص, فكان ذكر الخاص أبلغ في العموم وقصده من ذكر العام.


----------



## Abbe

المقصود بالتنبيه على الأدنى في هذا السياق أنه إذا صح هذا في النبي صل الله علىه وآله وصحبه وسلم فإنه يصح على غيره من باب أولى


----------



## makala

شكرا


----------

